# Learning surfside



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

A friend of mine and I are trying to get better and learn new spots to wade. If anyone is going to Surfside or Bolivar on Monday and doesn't want to wade alone, send me a PM.:texasflag


----------

